# NGRC 2016 Convention Car Prototype Revealed



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Well.. we received our 2016 NGRC Convention Car Prototype from USA Trains on Thursday just in time to throw together a quick reveal at the Great Train Show in Pleasanton this weekend. The Diablo Pacific Short Line was kind enough to put the items on display on their modular layout. They also have our banner prominently displayed. The ends of the production car will be painted the same green as the roof.









Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Russ,

It's a beautiful car and I want one! But I discovered that there's no 'slot' for it on the downloadable registration PDF..

(I don't _mean_ to be the perpetual nit-picker!)

-GaryW2-


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks very Nice Russ
Dennis


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary Woolard said:


> Hi Russ,
> 
> It's a beautiful car and I want one! But I discovered that there's no 'slot' for it on the downloadable registration PDF..
> 
> ...


Yes... I know...
The registration was getting too crowded according to my graphics designer (my wife!)... So I didn't want to argue the point. We eventually will have a second sheet showing all items for sale along with an online store... Those that choose to mail in the registration form can write the Reefer at $100 and the T-Shirt at $15 in the open space and we will log that in at our end.

We will be having embroidered Denim Shirts and Hats and possibly a few other cool items featuring the NGRC 2016 logo.

Gary... I always appreciate your's and Carla's input

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife just pointed out that the schedule shows that the garden railways are only open from 8:00 am to 1:00 pm.

She wants to know what people are supposed to do the rest of the day. Wives don't want to sit through clinics.

Plus, wives aren't enthused enough to want to get up and ready to travel that early, nor do they want to get stuck in am rush hour traffic.

_Can this be right or will people keep their railroads open longer during the day? _ I would suggest at least 4:00 pm and people could still get back on the road before rush hour nears its peak.

Thanks


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes that is a concern but you have to realize that the people holding the open houses also would like to attend some of the convention and are often involved with holding the clinics or other events pertaining to the convention that occur in the afternoon. We want them to be able to get to the the Santa Clara Convention Center before the traffic gets too heavy. Even with these situations, we also anticipate many of our layouts staying open past 1pm just to accommodate the number of expected visitors.

In 2006 we put a lot of time and effort arranging shopping trips to San Francisco and local museum tours only to cancel them because so few people signed up. We are arranging a lot of afternoon activities at the convention center that will engage those not interested in the clinics or the vendor hall... One thing I noticed in Denver was that a lot of the wives were sitting in the hotel lobby knitting and talking. I want to give them something to do... We have a great BBQ planned Weds. afternoon which includes a train ride and dancing lessons for those that wish to participate. Thursday we have a speaker on Walt Disney's trains and Friday we have a showing of the PBS documentary on the Harvey Girls with the producer giving a talk. Info Here... We are still working on Tuesday afternoon but you can be assured we will come up with something special to keep people entertained. Just a hint... We've been looking at a tour of the World Famous Winchester Mystery House... Heck, I have a vintage fashion show lined up for Saturday afternoon before the Cocktail hour and the Banquet.

Our Pre-Convention tours up in Marin and Sonoma Counties will be open longer hours. We also will have two of the layouts open for evening tours Saturday Night as the owners have been spending a lot of time lighting their buildings and layouts.

In most cases we will be traveling the opposite way from the commute direction in the morning. We also anticipate a lighter traffic situation during the 4th of July week as has occurred the last two years. Traffic will be heavy at times but not as bad as usual.

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman



toddalin said:


> My wife just pointed out that the schedule shows that the garden railways are only open from 8:00 am to 1:00 pm.
> 
> She wants to know what people are supposed to do the rest of the day. Wives don't want to sit through clinics.
> 
> ...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

*USAT Reefers are Ready to Ship!*

I just received an email today from Rita at USA Trains that the 200 NGRC2016 Convention Cars are ready to ship! She sent me the photo below. I think they came out great!









If you did not order one at the time of registration, now is your chance! The Attendee Store is now open for business so log onto the NGRC 2016 website and look through the items.

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
https://www.facebook.com/NGRC2016/


----------

